# B10e?



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay since I just bought a B10E I was watching this one just to see what would happen (BTW this is a 26" bike not 28"). What has me puzzled is the price this thing sold for. It has a repo tank, wrong fenders, and no battery cannister, light, or horn. I'm thinking I did pretty good on mine compared to this. Maybe some of you Schwinn experts can explain it to me. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261144529240?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2012)

Typical case where the bidders/buyer doesn't know his A or B from a hole in the ground? Only explaination I can think of.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 23, 2012)

well, I am no expert on this era/model... but I suspect that the new, new, new, restored, re-chromed, etc. adjectives are a powerful intoxicant for newcomers or low-information "collectors"


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 23, 2012)

What is the story on the sprocket on that one? Pedals also repop, maybe even the rims. JacDan has one posted and his is way more legit.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> What is the story on the sprocket on that one? Pedals also repop, maybe even the rims. JacDan has one posted and his is way more legit.




Ivo sent me some motorbike ad pages and it apprears to me Schwinn may have used a few diffrent chainrings on bikes to various suppliers. I agree JACDANs bike would be a much better buy considering it is more correct and has the electrical equipment which is what I thought made a B10E. Without the light and can this would be more like a B9 with a rack? I've seen a few of these without the light/can called B10E. Again I need an expert(s) to weigh in and give us the skinny on the differences in these early motorbike models. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I always thought the "E" was for "equipped", tank, light, horn, etc.
Otherwise, it was just a plain B10. 
The B9 was the ladies model if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I believe the #3 (B3) was the ladies model. The lit I have shows a B9 as a motorbike style frame (same as B10) with stainless fenders but no rack, tank, horn, light/can. None of the lit I have shows a plain B10 (no "E") model i.e. rack and tank but no horn/light/can. I'd be interested to see documnetation to the contrary. V/r Shawn


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 24, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the #3 (B3) was the ladies model. The lit I have shows a B9 as a motorbike style frame (same as B10) with stainless fenders but no rack, tank, horn, light/can. None of the lit I have shows a plain B10 (no "E") model i.e. rack and tank but no horn/light/can. I'd be interested to see documnetation to the contrary. V/r Shawn




You are correct, I must  have been thinking about the difference between the B1 1/2 and B1 1/2E

The bike in question was most likely cobbled together from repro parts that were handy, making it a B9 with a tank and rack.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 27, 2012)

*B10 ?*

That's why there wasn't any good side photos wrong combo and big money.the buyer will see that when its together.why do those wheels look so small?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 27, 2012)

Oldnut said:


> Why do those wheels look so small?




Because it's a Frankenbike. That's a 28" bike w/ 26" wheels....


----------

